# Our trainer ditched us...



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Well like the header says, our trainer ditched us after 2 weeks. He seemed like a really good fit for us and knowledgeable. We hired him to help us with our dogs anxiety issues outside, his first initial advice was essentially flooding her. After 2 weeks of doing that there was no improvement. He seemed really baffled and said that usually works with most dogs. He went on to say that he would send us some info on some herbal treatments that could help calm her in order to be able to train and go from there. Well that was a week ago and we have not heard anything, not from a lack of trying to reach him. Thankfully we only paid for the one lesson and not the whole 6 weeks. So if anyone could recommend a GREAT trainer in the DFW area, we would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, sounds like a pretty terrible trainer. :/ I've met some excellent trainers at both What a Great Dog (Frisco) and All Fur Fun (Addison). So they might be some good places to start. Depending on how severe the anxiety is, I have also worked with Amanda Florsheim. She is an excellent veterinary behaviorist.


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't feel like her anxiety is horrible. It's not the worst I've seen/heard of. And it's only when there's a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Then something like the two training facilities I mentioned might be good. I personally start an anxious dog in a new place, especially one that I have control over because then you have much more control over introducing and scaling back triggers. I believe both of them offer out of house training as well, so it might be something to think about to work on her reactions and your handling skills in house for a bit where it is a much more controlled environment and then have that trainer help you transition those behaviors to real world situations like around your neighborhood.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Take a look at post 30 here both techniques are very useful for dogs in general and dogs with problems, they can be especially helpful! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging-3.html


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Sitting on the dog is actually one of the exercises he had us do, and we didn't have much luck with it :/


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

CoraGirl said:


> Sitting on the dog is actually one of the exercises he had us do, and we didn't have much luck with it :/


I've used that for hyperactive dogs, but not anxious ones...besides, if flooding didn't work, then you need a new method. No single method is going to work for every dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

CoraGirl said:


> Sitting on the dog is actually one of the exercises he had us do, and we didn't have much luck with it :/


I would imagine it would be a continuous on going process?

I would continue doing it and start working on the placement command.

What type of flooding what are the other issues?


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> I would imagine it would be a continuous on going process?...What type of flooding what are the other issues?


We did it for two weeks straight and saw nothing, not even a single ounce of improvement, and sitting on the dog was the flooding I was referring to. She felt very trapped being on the leash, she is much better when she is off leash... she feels like she has an escape route.



Pax8 said:


> No single method is going to work for every dog.


I agree with you that no single method will work for every dog. And I honestly think that while flooding may work for some dogs, it wont with my girl.

So our adventure continues to find what works!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

CoraGirl said:


> We did it for two weeks straight and saw nothing, not even a single ounce of improvement, and sitting on the dog was the flooding I was referring to. She felt very trapped being on the leash, she is much better when she is off leash... she feels like she has an escape route!


OK thanks for the input! I will say I am very surprised??

A Behaviourist on the Boxer Board was trying to make that point to me but as most of those folks are soft (like there dogs) I figured she was full of crap!

I did it with a "fearful Boxer" and saw pretty much immediate results. Every dog is different. 

I would be tempted to try again with a thirty foot leash myself and work in. But I can understand you and the trainers frustration.

I have never seen a dog like that good luck and hope you find a solution...maybe there is "something" you can find here?

Fearfuldogs' Blog | Positive help for fearful dogs


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> But I can understand you and the trainers frustration.


I'm definitely more frustrated at the trainer than my dog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

CoraGirl said:


> I'm definitely more frustrated at the trainer than my dog


:laugh:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you are still in need of a trainer (or more likely, a behaviorist), I would urge you to reach out to the German Shepherd rescues in your city and ask for recommendations--esp. since the issue is anxiety, which rescues tend to deal with from time to time.

Most rescues _love _giving out the name of the trainers and behaviorists who do great work for them. The rescues likely know who in town is _really good_ with dogs with anxiety issues and will be happy to tell you--no matter where you got your dog (from their perspective, they are sending business in gratitude to the great trainers/behaviorists who donate and discount sessions for the rescues; moreover, helping you--even though it's not a dog they adopted out--is basic community service). The rescue I work with fields requests like this a lot.

Here's the listing of rescues by state:
RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.

Add in one more, in Longview, that's near enough to be worth calling (they have *great* training resources):
Texas Star - https://www.facebook.com/texasstarrescue/info
(They are all-breed but they do A LOT of Shepherd rescue because they love them and know the breed. They're good people.)


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

That's really good advice, thanks Magwart.


----------

